# Visa & qualifications check question



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi there,

Just a quick question. I have just accepted a teaching job in Dubai and I need to prove my qualifications soon. Will I need my original exam certificates to do this or are copies good enough? The reason I ask is I have lost my original GCSE certs but have photocopies. 

Many thanks for any help.

Gem


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You have to have copies attested as true copies by a solicitor. To do that, the solicitor needs to see the original. You only need to get your highest qualification attested, otherwise it will be very expensive. After the copy has been attested, it will need to go to two authorities, if you are in the UK (sorry I am on iPad and cannot see your nationality) then that's the Foreign and Commonwealth office and then the UAE Embassy. Each step has a fee to be paid. You can pay an organization to take care of all of this for you.


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you do much. My highest qualification isn't my GCSE's and I have originals of the others, so all good. My new employer are paying for all the checks so that's good too. 

I really appreciate your response. Thanks again.

Gem


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Best to ask them which one they want to do your visa. It certainly wouldn't be GCSEs for a teaching job. If they are paying for everything, then use a company to do it to save you the hassle.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

gemmald said:


> Thank you do much. My highest qualification isn't my GCSE's and I have originals of the others, so all good. My new employer are paying for all the checks so that's good too.
> 
> I really appreciate your response. Thanks again.
> 
> Gem


You will only need your degree and your pgce attesting but a word of advice, take your original copies to a solicitor and ask then to verify a true copy of them and then send the verified copies, otherwise you are going to end up with stamps and stickers on your original docs! I did exactly that and it was perfectly acceptable. I got all mine done within a week, within the uk. I dont mind giving you the process and addresses etc but will pm you as a bit drawn out to post to forum lol!


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

That would be great. I have my degree and QTS certificate as I did GTP route not PGCE.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

gemmald said:


> That would be great. I have my degree and QTS certificate as I did GTP route not PGCE.


I will pm you tomorrow with the info.


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have been asked to attest a transcript of my final year of degree, but have no idea what this actually means? Anyone?? Also, I did GTP route for teaching and so the only certificate I have is my QTS one. You don't get s certificate for GTP at the end of it. Again, what do GTP route teachers get attested? Is it the QTS certificate? 

Many thanks for any advice/help.

Gem


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

gemmald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked to attest a transcript of my final year of degree, but have no idea what this actually means? Anyone?? Also, I did GTP route for teaching and so the only certificate I have is my QTS one. You don't get s certificate for GTP at the end of it. Again, what do GTP route teachers get attested? Is it the QTS certificate?
> 
> ...


Oh not sure about that one, ask the school if thats what you need attesting and the degree transcript is the module breakdown of the degree (usually comes with the letter saying you passed etc) and shoes what % you got per module. I printed mine off from my uni account, if you don't have it contact the uni you went to, they should (hopefully) have it if you didn't graduate took long ago?


----------



## Kinners (May 13, 2013)

*GTP legalisation*



gemmald said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked to attest a transcript of my final year of degree, but have no idea what this actually means? Anyone?? Also, I did GTP route for teaching and so the only certificate I have is my QTS one. You don't get s certificate for GTP at the end of it. Again, what do GTP route teachers get attested? Is it the QTS certificate?
> 
> ...


Hi Gem,

How did this go? My fiance and I are due to move to the UAE in September but there have been issues with his GTP certificate at the embassy as it is post-grad and his original degree wasn't in teaching. We obviously know how that works in the EU and people know exactly what it is but they don't. Was your GTP sorted and recognised?

Thanks, Kinners x


----------



## Kinners (May 13, 2013)

Hiya,

Yes, I would love to join your group, thank you. Apparently the embassy over there are OK with his GTP now. We are now looking at the attestation phase. Did you do yours through a firm or did you go to the different places for stamping seperately?

Thanks,

Kinners x


----------

